# Incomming Benrus Mil-w-46374a



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Got this off e-bay and i'm looking forward to getting it. It's my first Benrus. I'm not 100% sure that it's genuine but I have studied pictures of others and it looks alright to me. Your views/thoughts apprieciated. I think it looks fantastic. I'm really looking forward to having a military watch made out of a different material and having a different strap type. I love the H3 and radiation symbol on the face.




























This last picture is some details of the model and not the actual watch I will be recieving...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. Probably less of these around due to the nature of the material, they were much regarded as a disposable field piece. Some armor all will rejuvenate the case and make it less brittle


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

James said:


> Very nice. Probably less of these around due to the nature of the material, they were much regarded as a disposable field piece. Some armor all will rejuvenate the case and make it less brittle


Cool thanks James. What is armor all and where can I purchase some?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

alrighty. well its a plastic type watch. so something made for plastics and leather, armor all original, protects against UVA, UVB too. been using it on Casio's for maybe 15 years and never have had an issue with the resin cases

http://www.armorall.com/products/view_prod...egory_index=new


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

James said:


> alrighty. well its a plastic type watch. so something made for plastics and leather, armor all original, protects against UVA, UVB too. been using it on Casio's for maybe 15 years and never have had an issue with the resin cases
> 
> http://www.armorall.com/products/view_prod...egory_index=new


Fantastic thanks James. Really good info. I did not know that. I have found some on e-bay. I'll get the matt finish stuff I think.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Just opened the parcel and tried to set the time and the winder fell off in my hand. It is quite rusty on the end. It goes back in and you are able to wind but I can't set the time. Are they designed to do this? Is there a way to set the time I don't know about. The Winder has an end like a flat blade screwdriver. It looks like it's meant to detach but i'm not sure. Any technical help apprieciated before I contact the seller. I hope it's not another e-bay duffer  The seller said it was ready to wear and has no problems.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure these have a split stem. The stem splits in two to enable you to get the movement out through the front once you've taken the crystal off.

The stem, when joined back together, should be very tight, in fact they are normally quite tough to split apart.

It sounds like it's not gripping together properly so when you pull the crown to the hand set position it's just splitting and pulling the stem out. It may require a new stem.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i expect some one on MWR would be able to advise you


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you PG. I understand now. I'll contact the seller and see what he says.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well the pics of the movement looks fairly clean good sign. It is a split stem all removed from the front of the case. There is a chance he did not get it snapped back in or it wont due to some wear, he had it out since his pics show the movement out. Take pics of it put it on photobucket then message the guy the link to the photo. Prob need a stem, maybe detent not big stuff. Always a bummer hope it works out well

Does it wind easily? Check the case over extremely well for any cracking if you have the opportunity to return it or keep it, in case you decide to keep it base on case condition and the winding easily. If you have it running you can still check it for accuracy in the meantime


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for your advice guys. The seller refunded the money and then admitted that "the stem was cantankerous on occasion" This was not mentioned in the listing. he said something along the lines of the movement having no issues in the listing. He handled the refund very well, paid my postage and communicated well so I gave him a second chance and left positive feedback. He seemed a nice fella overall. I did however mark him down on item description as I was not going to lie on this. There was a little damage on the watch that he claimed must have been done by the postman but it was really tiny and not an issue to me and did not effect the stem in any way. The strap was also totally the wrong size and worn which again I forgave as I already had one ready. I got an e-mail off him today decribing his contempt and annoyance with me for doing this. He really went off on a long rant. He thinks the postman damaged the stem. He has not even seen it. I don't think so but either way he should have mentioned the dodgy stem earlier. I would not have bid if I had known. Now I wish I had left him negative feedback


----------

